# 2 kindles - can you take 'one click' off on one of those?



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I've ordered the K2 and want to sell the K1 to a friend of mine but do not want her to have access to 'one click' off of my account.  She does not have a credit card/debit card or the internet so she cannot set up an account on amazon to register and keep her own lists.  I am hoping I can do this.  Any idea's?  

Also, If I download a new book or even the books I have now, can I have them on both Kindles or is it just one title and we will have to switch them back and forth?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MDW, aren't you in my neck of the woods? Like, my town? LOL

We can talk on the phone about this if you want. I am about to eat dinner but if you want to call me in 40 minutes or so, I am just hanging out.

XX4-2175

You should know the first two digits.

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

We all know the first 2 digits *evil*.  

I think your can deregister the Kindle your friend is getting.  She can then use the Kindle to go on line at Amazon(or maybe your computer would be better) to set up an account.  Then buy books with Coin Star Amazon Gift cards.

Not sure if that would work but it might.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

You can't disable one-click for a Kindle, but you can both have a copy of all your books if you are on the same account.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have also purchased a K1 to pass on to a friend. She will also be registered to my account. We are setting up guidelines where book purchases are concerned. I will have to trust her in that respect. The only way she would be able to purchase books would be through the kindle as she won't have access to my Amazon login. If and when she does purchase a book through the kindle I will know about it as I will get an email from Amazon. If you don't trust your friend not to purchase books, you can download a selection ahead of time and then reregister it. Once she has read everything, you register it back and download more books for her. This was one of the options I considered, but she lives 200 miles away from me and I figure since she has been on my cell phone account for nearly 9 years and has not abused that then I should be able to trust her not to abuse my Amazon account.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> We all know the first 2 digits *evil*.
> 
> I think your can deregister the Kindle your friend is getting. She can then use the Kindle to go on line at Amazon(or maybe your computer would be better) to set up an account. Then buy books with Coin Star Amazon Gift cards.
> 
> Not sure if that would work but it might.


Doesn't matter, she didn't call me. *SOB*


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

it woukld be really nice if you could disable it. Would probably open up some new markets. My son;'s school had looked at possibly getting some for their lit clasess, and rules the Kindle out, partially for that reason. if they get any, they will get the Sony 550s.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Leslie said:


> XX4-2175


Dialing...
114-2175, 124-2175, 134-2175...
Only a few more numbers to try


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Can I take the one click off of mine?!?  I don't know that I trust myself   LOL!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

BambiB said:


> Can I take the one click off of mine?!? I don't know that I trust myself  LOL!!


LOL... I am grounded from 1-clicking right now!! 

If I don't have a current GC balance, I am not allowed to buy books!


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry Leslie,  I can call you tonight! I put my son to bed at 8 then got wrapped up in reading. You really cant blame me there    Let me know what is a good time for you.  I usually get home from work around 6p.  And yes,  I am getting ready to leave the house  right now to go to work.  It is a loonnngg day!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> Sorry Leslie, I can call you tonight! I put my son to bed at 8 then got wrapped up in reading. You really cant blame me there  Let me know what is a good time for you. I usually get home from work around 6p. And yes, I am getting ready to leave the house right now to go to work. It is a loonnngg day!!


I usually get home around 6p, too. Anytime after that is fine.

L


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Angela said:


> LOL... I am grounded from 1-clicking right now!!


Yes, I understand!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Angela said:


> LOL... I am grounded from 1-clicking right now!!
> 
> If I don't have a current GC balance, I am not allowed to buy books!


Me too (sigh of depression), I have an e-certificate to add, but all it will do is take down to balance on hubby's K2 until it ships (grumble, grumble).


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

crebel said:


> Me too (sigh of depression), I have an e-certificate to add, but all it will do is take down to balance on hubby's K2 until it ships (grumble, grumble).


LOL! I hope you get your balance back up soon!


----------

